# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS >  Nokia 6600 - στην προπληση

## KarlBarks

γεια σας παιδια λοιπον  κατευθειαν στο θεμα 

σε ενα φιλαρακι μου η μανα του εβαλε το 6600 του στο πλυντηριο (δεν ξερω προγραμμα ουτε μαρκα του πλυντηριου ). φισικα το κινητο μετα την πλυση δεν ανοιγε .

 το θεμα ειναι οτι το κιν οταν μπηκε για πλυσιμο ηταν κλειστο οποτε πιστευω οτι εχει ελπιδες να σωθει (εχει ??? ) .  με ποιον τροπο να το καθαρίσω τι να προσεξω . τι εχετε να μου προτηνετε ?

----------


## NUKE

Φιλι μου φοβαμαι πως δν μπορεις να κανεις πολλα.Το προβλημα ειναι οτι θα εχουν γεμισει αλατα οι πλακετες του οποτε θα του πεις αντιο.Μονο αν εισαι τυχερος και για καποιον λογο δν μπηκαν νερα μεσα(μαλλον αδυνατον)να το ανοιξεις τωρα και να σωθει.Αλλα περιμενε και αλλες απαντησεις.Μπορει καποιος κατι να ξερει

----------


## ok1gr

Απομάκρινε τα νερά με ένα πιστολάκι για τα μαλιά το συντομότερο! Μπορεί να είσαι τυχερός!

----------


## KarlBarks

τα νερα πρεπει να εχουν στεγνωσει  ,  εχει περασει καιρος που λογκα εξατμιστηκαν !!!  Τα νερα των πληντηριων εχουν αλατα σε μεγαλη περιεκτικοτητα  ? μπορω να απομακρινω τα αλατα απο την πλακετα ? με καποιο σπρει η κατι τετοιο ? τι διαλυει τα αλλατα χωρις να καταστρεφει την πλακέτα ?

----------


## gsmaster

Το νερού του πλυντηρίου, νερό της βρύσης είναι κι αυτό, και τα ίδια άλατα έχει. Αυτό που έχει παραπάνω είναι το απορυπαντικό. Υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι οι πιο απλοί είναι με οινόπνευμα αλλά δεν κάνει και τόσο καλή δουλεία, αφού αφήνει κατάλοιπα.. Οι επαγγελματίες του είδους έχουν ένα ειδικό κουτί που καθαρίζει την πλακέτα με υπέρηχους.

----------


## KarlBarks

πως λεγεται αυτο το κουτι ? αμα ειναι θα παω στην σχολη (ΤΕΙ-Θ Ηλεκτρονικη ΣΤΕΦ)  να ρωτησω ολο και σε κανενα εργαστηριο καποιος καθηγητης θα εχει κατι τετοιο  .Η να δοκιμάσω μηπως με καθαρό οινοπνευμα κατευθειαν να καθαρίσω τυχον αλλατα-σαπουνάδες  ?

----------


## yet!

Αγαπητε φιλε.. Πρωτα βγαλε την μπαταρια.. Μετα προσπαθησε με μια Τηλεκαρτα η τραπεζικη καρτα να βγαλεις το καλυμα του κινητου βαζοντας την σιγα σιγα στα πλαγια αρχιζοντας απο κατω, και μετα να ελευθερωσεις ξεβιδωνοντας την,την Πλακετα.. Μετα αν σου ειναι ευκολο βγαλε την Οθονη.. Μετα Βαλε την Πλακετα σε ενα πλαστικο κουτακι με καθαρο οινοπνευμα .θα το αφησεις εκει για περιπου 12 Ωρες και μετα θα παρεις μια οδοντοβουρτσα και θα καθαρισεις ολη την Πλακετα μεσα στο οινοπνευμα τριβοντας αρκετα δυνατα αλλα προσεκτικα κυριως στα ποδαρακια των Ολοκληρωμενων γιατι εκει καθονται τα αλατα και μετα θα την ξεπλυνεις παλι με καθαρο οινοπνευμα.. Μετα θα πεταξεις το οινοπνευμα και θα τοποθετησεις την Πλακετα στον Φουρνο της Κουζινας στους 40 Βαθμους για περιπου μια Ωρα..Οταν την βγαλεις κανε ελενχο για τριχες απο την Οδοντοβουρτσα και μετα συναρμολογησε ολα οπως ηταν.. Εαν εχεις τυχη το Κινητο θα δουλεψει και παλι.. Αυτη ειναι μια μεθοδος που εχω χρησιμοποιησει αρκετες φορες με πιθανοτητες επιτυχιας 50 τοις εκατο..Εγω δεν φερω ευθυνη εαν κατι παει στραβα.. Εαν θελεις προσπαθησε με δικια σου ευθυνη αφου παρεις τις απαραιτητες προφυλαξεις για το ακρως εφλεκτο και επικυνδινο οινοπνευμα... Με εκτιμηση.. Χρηστος..  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## KarlBarks

ε αφου μπηκε στο πληντιριο στον φουρνο θα κολήσουμε !!

θα παρει ολες τις οικιακές συσκευες με την σειρα :P 

δεν ξερω φιλε θα το δοκιμάσω και αυτο  τι εχω να χασω

----------


## sakisp

πιστευω οτι το τηλεφωνο σου γινεται αρκει να μην εβαλες την μπαταρια μετα το πλυσιμο...το σιγουρο ειναι οτι με το οινπνευμα δεν θα καταφερεις και πολλα καλυτερα να επισκευτεις ενα καταστημα κινητης για περισσοτερα(π.χ. το δικο μου χεχε  :Cool:  .....

----------


## ok1gr

> Μετα θα πεταξεις το οινοπνευμα και θα τοποθετησεις την Πλακετα στον Φουρνο της Κουζινας στους 40 Βαθμους για περιπου μια Ωρα..


Πάνε οι κουζίνες 40 βαθμούς? Πάντος αν η δικιά σου δεν πάει μην το βάλεις στους 140 ή 240.....
Μάλλον τα αποτελέσματα δεν θα μυρίζουν πολύ ωραία! :P  :P  :P  :P

----------


## KarlBarks

σα να εχεις δικειο καλητερα να την αφησω στον ηλιο να στεγνωσει παρα να την βαλω στον φουρνο με πατατες

----------


## tnt_tuner

aloha φιλε! ειμαι κ εγω παθων τετοιων περιστατικων 1απ'αυτα με 3330 και με θαλασσα που απο αλατι αλο τιποτα και το κινιτο ηταν χαλια-αλατα, διαβρομενα πινακια κτλ αλλα δουλεψε!
λοιπον! υπαρχουν οδιγιες που αν τις εχεις ακολουθησει θα ειναι καλητερα! 
:με το που περνουμε χαμπαρι οτι πιγε νερο βγαζουμε την μπαταρια και δεν κανουμε καμια προσπαθεια να το ενεργοποιησουμε
δεν βαζουμε σε καμια περιπτοση την μπαταρια(οπως ειπε κ ο sakisp) μεχρι να το καθαρισουμε
το καθαριζουμε οσο ποιο γριγορα γινεται!
ενας πολυ καλος τροπος ειναι αυτος που ανεφερε ο yet! αν εχει αφισει μεγαλα κοματια αλατων η εχει οξυδοθει αρκετα βαλε σε μια οδοντοβουρτσα διαλυτικο νιτρου κ τριψε!
η αν φοβασε οτι με τα χημικα θα παθει κατι δοκιμασε αντισκοριακο!ειναι αντιυγρασιακο,δεν ειναι αγωγος κ κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια σε καθαρισμο πλακετας, το χρεισιμοποιουν σε πολα εργαστιρια κινητης τηλεφωνιας!
οποιον τροπο κ να διαλεξεις καλο ειναι στο τελος να το περασεις κ με αντισκοριακο (δημιουργει κ ενα φιλμ προστασιας)!
οτι ειναι να κανεις παντως καντο γρηγορα!
περιμενουμε να μας πεις πιον τροπο ακολουθισες κ αν πετυχε!
καλη τυχη!

----------


## KarlBarks

λοιπον το κινητο δεν ειναι δικο μου οταν μου το φερει το φιλαρακι μου θα δοκιμάσω τα παντα και θα σας πω

----------


## MHTSOS

Μιας και δουλευω στο Service μιας αντιπροσωπίας κινητών θα πώ και εγώ την γνώμη μου. Το πιθανότερο είναι να είναι εντελώς κατεστραμένη η πλακέτα. Κατά 99% θα έχει οξείδωση οπότε ακόμα και να καταφέρεις να το κάνεις να ανάψει δεν το βλέπω να λειτουργεί σωστά. θα δημοσηεύσω αύριο μια φωτό να δείς πως είναι η οξείδωση. Ακόμα μπορεί και να πάρει φωτιά  αν του βάλεις μια γεμάτη μπαταρία. Δεν ξέρω αν τα ΝΟΚΙΑ έχουν FUSE στην γραμμή τηςτροφοδοσίας. Αν τελικά το καταφέρεις να δουλέψει πρέπει να είσαι πολύ κ***φαρδος. Έχω δει κινητά να οξειδώνονται χωρίς καν να βραχούν. Μόνο με την υγρασία. Αν το πας στην ΝΟΚΙΑ για επισκευή θα σου πουν ότι είναι ανεπισκεύαστο και θα πληρώσεις κιόλας.

----------


## MHTSOS

Η παρακάτω φωτό είναι από πλακέτα τρομέρά οξειδωμένη, πιθανότατα να μπήκε και αυτή στο πλυντηριο ή να έπεσε στη θάλασσα. Αν η πλακέτα του ΝΟΚΙΑ μοιάζει έστω και ελάχιστα έτσι πέτα την.

----------


## leosedf

Αγαπητέ μου φίλε το τηλέφωνο σου επισκευάζεται 100% αρκεί να έχεις εξοπλισμό (το 60% των τηλεφώνων που μας φέρνουν στο εργαστήριο έχουν υγρασία)
Τώρα....
Μέθοδου όπως πιστολάκια (δεν καταφέρνεις τίποτα εκτός απ το να δημιουργείς περισσότερους υδρατμούς και σκουριές.) δεν λειτουργούν.
Μέθοδοι όπως φούρνοι κλπ (αυτοι που ψήνουμε παστίτσιο) δεν κάνουν τίποτα.

Το σημαντικότερο είναι να φύγουν τα άλλατα ΚΑΤΩ απ τα microBGA ολοκληρωμένα καθώς και εκεί είναι το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα.
ΔΕΝ μπορείς να το κάνεις μόνος σου χωρίς εργαλεία και το πιθανότερο είναι να κάνεις μεγαλύτερη ζημια, μου έρχονται πολλά τηλέφωνα ανοιχτά τα οποία τα χάλασαν χωρίς κάν να το πάρουν χαμπάρι.
Για δική σας πληροφόρηση το 6600 ανοίγει ΜΟΝΟ με ένα εργαλείο της ΝΟΚΙΑ που λέγεται SRT-6 και SS-22 ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΖΗΜΙΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΚΙΝΗΤΟ. Μέθοδοι όπως τηλεκάρτες, λοστοι, κατσαβίδια, πριόνια κλπ ΔΕΝ κάνουν τίποτα άλλο εκτός απ το να το χαλάν.

Υπάρχουν ειδικά υγρά στα οποία αφήνουμε την πλακέτα του κινητού για μερικά λεπτά (ωστε να μαλακώσουν η να διαλυθούν τα άλλατα κάτω απ τα microBGA) και μετά περνάν απο υπερήχους οι οποίοι καθαρίζουν την πλακέτα και στεγνώνεται με αέρα υψηλής πίεσης και θερμοκρασίας.
Μετά απ όλα αυτά (εαν δεν χρειαστεί να αφαιρέσουμε κάποιο microBGA και να το επανατοποθετήσουμε με σωστές κολλήσεις) περνάμε πάλι το λογισμικό του κινητού.
Το οινόπνευμα όσο και αν φένεται περίεργο εμφανισιακά δεν κάνει τίποτα, το πρόβλημα είναι τα άσπρα κατάλοιπα που αφήνει κάτω απ τα ολοκληρωμένα.
6600 έχω επισκευάσει πάνω απο 60 κομμάτια

Τελευταία έκδοση λογισμικού για 6600 είναι 5.53



MHTSOS
Εχω δει χειρότερες καταστάσεις απο αυτό οι οποίες επισκευάστηκαν επιτυχώς και λειτουργούν ακόμα.
ασφάλεια διαθέτουν ΟΛΑ τα κινητά βάσει κανονισμών.
Σε ποιά αντιπροσωπεία αν επιτρεπέται?  :Very Happy:

----------


## MHTSOS

Leosedf έχω δει πλακέτα κορεάτικου  κινητού να έχει πάρει φωτιά, άρα δεν έχουν όλα τα κινητά ασφάλεια. Όσο για την οξείδωση δεν ξέρεις τι ζημιά έχει γίνει στις πίστες της πλακέτας, οπότε δεν ξέρεις αν θα φτιάξει. Μπορεί και να φτιάξει και να δουλέψει τέλεια αλλά σίγουρα δεν μπορεί να το κάνει μόνος του. 
Υ.Γ. Έχω ανοίξει 6600 χωρίς το ιδικό εργαλείο της ΝΟΚΙΑ μόνο που σημάδεψα λίγο τα πλαστικά. (Έτσι και αλλιώς για τρίτο κινητό το έχω  :Very Happy:  )

----------


## leosedf

Βέβαια, υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που δέν μπορείς να κάνεις και πολλά, αλλα εάν το προλάβεις το διορθώνεις άνετα.
Στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις το κάνουν χειρότερα (γιατι οι γυναίκες το πρώτο πράγμα που σκεφτονται μόλις βραχεί το κινητό είναι το πιστολάκι για τα μαλλιά?)
Για το 6600, φίλε μου MHTSOS εγώ κι εσύ πχ ξέρουμε πώς να χειριστούμε μια τέτοια περίπτωση και χωρίς ειδικά εργαλεία. Απλώς τα χρησιμοποιούμε για περισσότερη ασφάλεια (το κινητό δέν είναι δικό μας και δέν επιτρέπονται γρατζουνιές κλπ)

----------


## MHTSOS

Στη δουλειά εμείς χρησιμοποιούμε ένα "μαρκούτσι" για να ανοίγουμε τα κινητά που το λέμε TOOL. Είναι από σχετικά μαλακό πλαστικό και έχει την μία άκρη μυτερή και την άλλη πλακέ. Μήπως και στα ΝΟΚΙΑ έχετε το ίδιο?

----------


## leosedf

Βασικά η ΝΟΚΙΑ έχει ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ εργαλεία, πάνω απο 200 αν θυμάμαι καλά.
Το SRT-6 είναι στύλ πένας χοντρή στο κέντρο αλλα στις άκρες έχει συγκεκριμένο μέγεθος και μόνο που την βάζεις στο κινητό η πρόσοψη πετάγεται μόνη της έξω (δεν το πίστευα μέχρι που το είδα, την αγόρασα 25 ευρώ)
Το άλλο που σας δείχνω στη φωτογραφία είναι εργαλείο που αφαιρείς κάμερες απο κινητά (το συγκεκριμένο για κάμερες στύλ 3650)

Τις έβγαλα μόλις τώρα

----------


## MHTSOS

Το TOOL είναι αλλιώς. Θα σου στείλω φωτό αύριο. Πάντως τα εργαλία για τα κινητά είναι πανάκριβα. Μία μπροσέλα 45 Ευρό και το σωληνάριο με το Flux 5ml 22 Ευρό. Πάλι καλά που δεν τα πληρώνω εγώ  :Very Happy:

----------


## leosedf

flyx  παίρνω απο www.warton-metals.co.uk το οποίο είναι απίστευτης ποιότητας (το gel).
Το βραχιόλι μου κόστισε 2-3 ευρώ ένα ότι να ναι γιαπωνέζικο. Αλλα είναι που κοστίζουν :P

----------


## MHTSOS

Το Flux που έχουμε εμείς είναι "No Clean". Αν ζεστάνεις την πλακέτα λίγη ώρα εξαφανίζεται και δεν θέλει καθάρισμα.

----------


## leosedf

Υπάρχουν διάφοροι τύποι για την ανάλογη δουλειά. Και πολλά πολλά εργαλεία που κοστίζουν πολλά πολλά λεφτά

----------


## Killo_Watt

Καλά ο Γερμανός είναι πολύ…. Ειδικά ο υπάλληλος στο κατάστημα της περιοχής μου είναι τελιος άχρηστος όσα κινητά του έχουν πάει γνωστοί τους είπε ότι είναι για πέταμα ακόμα και αν ήταν από απλή υγρασία. Και από όσο έχω καταλάβει από το εργαστήριο έχει ένα πράμα σαν σεσουάρ και τα στεγνώνει. Και γενικός μακριά από Γερμανό γιατί δεν φαντάζομαι τα άλλα καταστήματα να έχουν Κανά τρελό εξοπλισμό… ούτε κολιτιρη smd δεν έχει μόνο κανονικό


(καλά μια μέρα επίμενε για ένα cd tdk ότι ήταν επανεγραψιμο και ήθελε να το πουλήσει και 1.80)

----------


## leosedf

Σε ένα GX30i που το πήγε στο γερμανό πρίν το φέρουν σε μένα είχαν ξηλώσει όλες τις καλώδιοταινίες και καταστρέψαν τους συνδετήρες οθόνης και της πλακέτας, μιλάμε για καταστροφή, άσε που απλώς μετά έκλεισαν το καπάκι και της το έδωσαν έτσι.
2 ημέρες έφαγα για να διορθώσω τις βλάβες που κάναν στο γερμανό και μετα 30 λεπτά για να διορθώσω την κανονικη βλάβη του κινητού.

----------


## MHTSOS

Ευτυχώς ο Γερμανός στέλνει σε εμάς τα κινητά χωρίς να ανοίξει καθόλου  :Very Happy:  .

----------


## leosedf

Ανάλογα με την περίπτωση. Αν είναι εκτός εγγύησης βάζουν χέρι και αν δούν οτι δεν μπορούν κλπ το στέλνουν.
Στην περίπτωση του GX30 ξέραν οτι απο υγρασία δεν καλύπτεται απο εγγύηση κλπ και αν συμφωνήσει ο πελάτης να πληρώσει τα σπασμένα το στέλνουν σε service

----------


## MHTSOS

Στις μάρκες που δουλεύω ο Γερμανός δεν έχει Level 3 επισκευή οπότε τις στέλνει απευθείας. Δεν μπαίνουν στον κόπο να φτιάξουν ούτε απλές βλάβες αφού και όταν τα στέλνουν σε εμάς αυτοί πληρώνονται κανονικά.

----------


## phone-ikos

λοιπον δοθλευω στην νοκια (τεχνικος) το 6600 θελει ειδικο καθαρισμο με μια χημικη ενωση για να διασπαστουν τα αλατα που εχουν κατσει κατω απο τα ολοκληρωμενα και πιθανον να χρειαστης και μια (πισινουλα)

----------


## Killo_Watt

> να χρειαστης και μια (πισινουλα)


  :Question:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## leosedf

Πισινουλα είναι το πλυντήριο υπερήχων.


Η "χημικές ενώσεις" είναι πολύ απλές και γίνονται με χημικά που τα χρησιμοποιεί χιλιάδες κόσμος κάθε μέρα.

Αυτή η συζήτηση δεν θα τελειώσει ποτέ :P

----------


## maiko21

Εχω αγοράσει έναν προθερμαντηρα από e-bay και ενα σταθμο θερμου καιθα θέλα να ρωτήσω τι θα χρειαστω για να αλλάξω ένα bga και ένα βυσμα φόρτισης.

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Μεγάλη εμπειρία.... :Smile:

----------


## makocer

οπως λεει και το θεμα στον τιτλο του - το βαζεις στην προπλυση αλλα μην το αφησεις να κανει ολο το προγραμμα γιατι θα ''μπει''
επισης το στυψιμο καλο ειναι κατω απο τις 800 σαλ !!

----------

